# Firmware de Pantalla RCA Smart



## helectronica

Hola amigos y colegas. Necesito saber si tienen el firmware de una pantalla RCA Smart.
El problema es que se queda diciendo Wisdom Share y de ahí no pasa.
Si alguien puede pasar el software, se le agradece mucho.
Modelo: RC40G16N-SM
Tarjeta: TP.MS338.PB801


----------



## D@rkbytes

Tal vez estos binarios sirvan, al menos para salir de la duda.
TP.MS338.PB801 Software Free Download - Kazmi Elecom


----------



## helectronica

Gracias


----------



## jcchristian1

Saludos foro.
Tengo un televisor RCA modelo RC40G16N-SM, al cual le fue instalada un software distinto al que traía, lo que ha provocado que el televisor se quede en un bucle de reinicio continuo y con la pantalla invertida.
Logré conseguir el software original de este TV y he tratado de instalarlo por medio de una USB de 8GB formateada en FAT32, pero no consigo lograr que se instale, siempre se reinicia y no lo carga.
La placa del televisor es la TP.MS338.PB801 y el panel del televisor es un PANDA LS390TU4P02.
Muchas gracias de antemano y espero puedan ayudarme.


----------



## DOSMETROS

jcchristian1 dijo:


> formateada en FAT32


 
@heidyvanesa19 aconsejaba en FAT , no FAT32


----------



## Cristian_Arrieta

Buenos días a todos, necesito el firmware para una Smart Tv RCA modelo RC40P19S-SM, alguno me lo puede pasar o indicar donde lo puedo conseguir.

Saludos
Muchas gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes

¿Qué modelo de tarjeta tiene el TV?


----------



## VBbrito

Hola estimados científicos de la electrónica, tengo una situación parecida con mi Smartv RCA, necesito el firmware para reiniciarlo. Si alguien tiene el de este modelo: RC40G19S-SM, se lo agradezco infinitamente.


----------



## D@rkbytes

VBbrito dijo:


> Si alguien tiene el de este modelo: RC40G19S-SM, se lo agradezco infínitamente.


Pregunto lo mismo...


D@rkbytes dijo:


> ¿Qué modelo de tarjeta tiene el TV?


----------



## Douglas

jcchristian1 dijo:


> Saludos foro.
> Tengo un televisor RCA modelo RC40G16N-SM, al cual le fue instalada un software distinto al que traía, lo que ha provocado que el televisor se quede en un bucle de reinicio continuo y con la pantalla invertida.
> Logré conseguir el software original de este TV y he tratado de instalarlo por medio de una USB de 8GB formateada en FAT32, pero no consigo lograr que se instale, siempre se reinicia y no lo carga.
> La placa del televisor es la TP.MS338.PB801 y el panel del televisor es un PANDA LS390TU4P02.
> Muchas gracias de antemano y espero puedan ayudarme.





> Instructivo Actualización de Software:
> 
> Elementos necesarios:
> - Dispositivo de almacenamiento USB (pendrive).
> - PC con Winrar (ó Winzip) instalado.
> Procedimiento:
> 1. Descargue la actualización desde el link correspondiente
> 
> 2. Descomprima el archivo descargado.
> - Para saber cómo descomprimir un archivo siga leyendo, caso contrario salte al
> paso 3.
> - Para descomprimir un archivo (con el Winrar), la manera más sencilla es
> haciendo click derecho sobre dicho archivo y seleccionar la opción “Extraer aquí”.
> - De ésta manera el archivo descomprimido .bin) quedará
> en la misma ubicación que el archivo comprimido (.rar)
> 
> 3. Copiar el archivo “.bin” en un pendrive formateado (en formato
> FAT32).
> - Para saber cómo formatear el pendrive siga leyendo, caso contrario salte al paso
> 4.
> - Inserte el dispositivo USB en una PC y haga click derecho sobre la unidad.
> - Seleccione la opción “Formatear...”
> 
> - En el cuadro que se despliegue a continuación, seleccione como sistema de
> archivo: FAT32
> - Luego haga click en “Iniciar” para
> completar el proceso.
> 
> 4. Conectar el dispositivo USB al puerto del equipo SMART TV.
> 
> 5. Ingresar a Menú > Configuración > Sistema > Actualización Software
> 
> 6. Presionar “OK” y seleccionar la opción “Por USB”


*Y*o necesito el mismo software*. ¿M*e lo podría proporcionar*?
D*e antemano*,* muchas gracias*.*


----------



## VBbrito

El Modelo de la Tarjeta es: *HK.T.RT2831P638*


----------



## D@rkbytes

VBbrito dijo:


> El Modelo de la Tarjeta es: *HK.T.RT2831P638*


*Descarga por Kazmi Elecom*
*Descarga por Google Drive*


----------



## VBbrito

Muuuuy agradecido mi estimado y gentil amigo, ya pude descargarlo por Google Drive, ahora será el proceso de resetear la Smart TV, que la Luz divina siga iluminando tu sendero lleno de sabiduría, para que nos despejes siempre las dudas que afloran en nuestro entorno...Mil Gracias *D@rbytes*.
Luego te informo del resultado de la operación...!!!


----------



## VBbrito

Hola amigos, cómo están, espero y deseo que bien, súper bien.
Lamento informar que los archivos descargados, después de generarme un grata emoción, al final no ejcutaron con prpiedad, pués el TV, ahora no responde a nada, solo enciende la luz y no parpadea ni nada.
Al parecer necesito el software original del modelo* RC40G19S-SM*. para rectivar el equipo.
Si alguien lo tiene disponible, por favor ayudarme con eso, y me dice si tiene algún costo, please...!!!
Muuuchas bendiciones para todos y sus familias.


----------



## D@rkbytes

VBbrito dijo:


> Al parecer necesito el software original del modelo* RC40G19S-SM*. para reactivar el equipo.
> Si alguien lo tiene disponible, por favor ayudarme con eso, y me dice si tiene algún costo, please...!!!


En Kazmi Elecom se encuentran varios que puedes probar, el problema es que los enlaces son de espera y por partes.
Tal vez lo encuentres en algún sitio con costo, pero no por aquí, ya que en este Foro no se permiten transacciones. *Normas del Foro*


----------



## VBbrito

Como siempre, muy agradecido por tu asesoría, seré lo más paciente posible a ver si puedo encontrar algunos que puedan *ejecutar, *y muchas *gracias* por tu información sobre las normas del *Foro*, estamos en la mejor disposición de acatar todo lo que nos ayude a ser mejores sembradores en este *fértil* campo de conocimiento.


----------



## WilberPonce

Buenos días a todos, necesito el firmware para una Smart Tv RCA modelo  RCA RC50L16N-SM, alguno me lo puede pasar o indicar donde lo puedo conseguir *?*

Gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes

WilberPonce dijo:


> Buenos días a todos, necesito el firmware para una Smart Tv RCA modelo RCA RC50L16N-SM, alguno me lo puede pasar o indicar donde lo puedo conseguir *?*


Si tiene la tarjeta TP.MS338.PB801, aquí hay varios, pero son para otras marcas, así que después de instalar el firmware se tiene que usar el control remoto que se indique.
*TP.MS338.PB801 Software Free Download*


----------



## WilberPonce

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si tiene la tarjeta TP.MS338.PB801, aquí hay varios, pero son para otras marcas, así que después de instalar el firmware se tiene que usar el control remoto que se indique.
> *TP.MS338.PB801 Software Free Download*


Gracias pero es una TP.MS338.PC821 la del tv a reparar y no se si habrá problema al instalar el que me sugieres?


----------



## D@rkbytes

WilberPonce dijo:


> no sé si habrá problema al instalar el que me sugieres.


Sí hay problema, necesitas instalar el que requiere esa tarjeta.
Puedes probar con este: *TP.MS338.PC821 - SAM 1920x1080 Firmware* (Lab-One)
Y aquí hay más: *TP.MS338.PC821 - All Resolutions Firmware* (Kazmi Elecom)


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primero haz una copia del que tiene actualmente instalado !


----------



## WilberPonce

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Sí hay problema, necesitas instalar el que requiere esa tarjeta.
> Puedes probar con este: *TP.MS338.PC821 - SAM 1920x1080 Firmware* (Lab-One)
> Y aquí hay más: *TP.MS338.PC821 - All Resolutions Firmware* (Kazmi Elecom)



Mi estimado, bajé e instalé el TP.MS338.PC821_1920x1080_Samsung_Tested_English_Usb de la pagina (Kazmi Elecom) y me funcionó, pero el único detalle es que me queda la pantalla boca arriba y no se si hay forma de corregir ese problema, le agradecería la ayuda, gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes

Entrando al *modo de servicio* debes cambiar la opción "Mirror Control"


----------



## JoseEM

Buenos dias amigos, busco sofware para tv RCA modelo RC32G16N-SM tarjeta CV338H-A42


----------



## malesi

JoseEM dijo:


> Buenos dias amigos, busco sofware para tv RCA modelo RC32G16N-SM tarjeta CV338H-A42


https://www.google.es/search?q=rc32...JIBAzAuMZgBAKABAqABAcgBAcABAQ&sclient=gws-wiz


----------



## Yeisson

VBbrito dijo:


> Muuuuy agradecido mi estimado y gentil amigo, ya pude descargarlo por Google Drive, ahora será el proceso de resetear la Smart TV, que la Luz divina siga iluminando tu sendero lleno de sabiduría, para que nos despejes siempre las dudas que afloran en nuestro entorno...Mil Gracias *D@rbytes*.
> Luego te informo del resultado de la operación...!!!



Amigo, como hago para instalar el firmware ?


----------



## fred.30stm

buenas gente del foro. acudo a ustedes en busca del firmware RC40P21S     main HK.T.RT2831P538 encontre uno terminando en p838 https://drive.google.com/file/d/1igsrjS8hsJYuEmqVNIzaaKS_NR48W4wl/view dejo el link por si ah alguin le sirve


----------



## Josue Urbina

Buen día amigos, por favor su colaboración para descargar software de TV Led RCA modelo RC40P21T-SM.

Saludos.


----------



## Monotuco

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *Descarga por Kazmi Elecom*
> *Descarga por Google Drive*





D@rkbytes dijo:


> Pregunto lo mismo...


Si alguien tiene el de este modelo: RC40A18S-SM, se lo agradezco infínitamente, la pantalla no pasa del anuncio ANDROID


fred.30stm dijo:


> buenas gente del foro. acudo a ustedes en busca del firmware RC40P21S     main HK.T.RT2831P538 encontre uno terminando en p838 https://drive.google.com/file/d/1igsrjS8hsJYuEmqVNIzaaKS_NR48W4wl/view dejo el link por si ah alguin le sirve


me ayudas por favor, Necesito este software: RC40A18S-SM, se lo agradezco infínitamente, la pantalla no pasa del anuncio ANDROID


----------



## D@rkbytes

Por mi parte no lo tengo.
Lo que puedes hacer es buscarlo por modelo de tarjeta, no por modelo ni marca del televisor.
Por ejemplo: TP.MT5510I.PB801


----------



## DOSMETROS

Recicladero del "Arenero"
					

Una "Paquetería" :love::love::love:         Que bueno que esta, lo que es la plata!!!!  Te podria servir de estufa tambien 😄




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Monotuco

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Por mi parte no lo tengo.
> Lo que puedes hacer es buscarlo por modelo de tarjeta, no por modelo ni marca del televisor.
> Por ejemplo: TP.MT5510I.PB801


gracias voy a buscar la tarjeta y te la paso


----------



## Monotuco

Monotuco dijo:


> gracias voy a buscar la tarjeta y te la paso


TP.MS339.PB801 creo que esa es la tarjeta, me indican por fa*vor* si est*á* bien.


----------



## D@rkbytes

El enlace que pones manda al firmware para la tarjeta TP.MT5510I.PB801 y tu tarjeta supongo es la TP.MS3393.PB801
Si realmente es TP.MS339 en lugar de TP.MS3393, va a ser complicado conseguirlo.


----------



## Nager23

Buenas tardes estimados, un gusto saludarlos. Me podrían apoyar con firmware o software del RCA Modelo: RC49J16N-SM. La razon es porque se me quedo en logo donde aparecen los perritos dálmatas y no pasa de ahí, quiero descartar Software.


----------



## Fer-n-ando

Hola gente bonita*, *espero estén bien antes que todo.
Hace más de un año que tengo mi Smart TV RCA modelo RC32W21S-SM pero hace unos días estaba presentado fallos como quedarse en el menú de inicio y no pasar de ahí*, *entonces busqu*é* y según la mayoría de indicaciones es necesario reinstalar por USB el firmware, lo malo es que no lo he encontrado aún y me preguntaba si alguien lo tenía o sabía dónde podría buscar.
Desde ya*, *gracias y bendiciones*.*


----------



## Nager23

Nager23 dijo:


> Buenas tardes estimados, un gusto saludarlos. Me podrían apoyar con firmware o software del RCA Modelo: RC49J16N-SM. La razón es porque se me quedo en logo donde aparecen los perritos dálmatas y no pasa de ahí, quiero descartar Software.


Buenas tardes*, *estimados*.
L*a versión correcta que corresponde a este modelo es TP.MS338.PC821 ya verificado en la placa madre del TV y ya lo descargu*é* de esta pagina, pero al quererlo ejecutar en el TV*, *no inicia, es decir*, *no pasa nada cuando conecto el TV a la energía eléctrica y conectada al USB con los 6 archivos.
*¿*Me podrían orientar qu*é* estoy haciendo mal*?* Se los agradezco de antemano.


----------



## D@rkbytes

Nager23 dijo:


> *¿*Me podrían orientar qu*é* estoy haciendo mal*?*


.- El puerto USB o el de la memoria están sucios.
.- Tipo de memoria incorrecta. (A veces se requiere que sea USB 3.0)
.- No estás siguiendo el modo correcto de actualización por USB
.- El firmware no es el correspondiente para esa tarjeta.
.- Existe un problema con la tarjeta y por eso no se ejecuta la actualización.

Como ves, son varias causas las que pueden estar sucediendo.
El TV lo tienes tú y para nosotros es imposible determinar el problema exacto.


----------



## Nager23

D@rkbytes dijo:


> .- El puerto USB o el de la memoria están sucios.
> .- Tipo de memoria incorrecta. (A veces se requiere que sea USB 3.0)
> .- No estás siguiendo el modo correcto de actualización por USB
> .- El firmware no es el correspondiente para esa tarjeta.
> .- Existe un problema con la tarjeta y por eso no se ejecuta la actualización.
> 
> Como ves, son varias causas las que pueden estar sucediendo.
> El TV lo tienes tú y para nosotros es imposible determinar el problema exacto.


Muchas gracias. Efectivamente solo queda en logo de los dalmatas, probare nuevamente traspasar el archino BIN y comento como me fue


----------



## legra

Buenas colegas del género , estoy tratando de conseguir el Dump de la tarjeta TP.MS3393.PB801 , es de un TV 40" Marca ETEC , MODELO: 40E850 , no sale de stamby y tiene todos los voltajes correspondientes , se puede ver el Log por ISP que corre hasta un punto pero cuando se aprieta el power en el mando o se le da por los botones no sale , creo que primero tendría que probar con el firmware a ver, si algun colega lo tiene por favor pudiera sedermelo , se los voy a agradecer


----------



## D@rkbytes

legra dijo:


> Buenas, colegas del género. Estoy tratando de conseguir el Dump de la tarjeta TP.MS3393.PB801, es de un TV 40" Marca ETEC, MODELO: 40E850


Tengo 3 archivos para la tarjeta TP.MS3393.PB801, pero para otras marcas.
Como seguramente no responderá el control remoto, se puede usar el de la marca o uno universal.


----------



## Oswald102

Hola amigos ando buscando el firmware de una tv RCA rtv5019usm con la tarjeta LDD.M538.B138 , alguien podría apoyarme con eso?


----------



## D@rkbytes

Varios firmware para la tarjeta LDD.M538.B138:
*Por Kazmi Elecom*


----------



## Oswald102

Gracias D@arkbytes*,* descargar*é* los archivos y te comento...  saludos.


----------



## Ernestolopz

Hola amigos busco el Software para TV 50" RCA, modelo: RC50A21S-4KSM


----------



## Oswald102

*B*uena tarde D@rkbytes *, *termin*é* de descargar los archivos .bin de la pagina *Por Kazmi Elecom* *, *los pro*bé* todos pero solo se queda en la pantalla de inicio AKAI dura un par de minutos y se apaga; lo intent*é* con todos y me hace lo mismo. =(


----------



## D@rkbytes

¿También probaste el firmware NORDMENDE?
Aquí hay otro: LDD.M538.B138 Software Free Download

Si sigue sin funcionar podría ser que la EMMC esté dañada o con sectores corruptos.


----------



## Oswald102

*S*i tambien*,* esa es la unica que cambia el inicio de pantalla*,* todas las dem*á*s son AKAI, pero tampoco me funcionó.
*T*e comento que originalmente si se ve*í*a bien*,* pero en pantalla doble pero no ten*í*a en el menú la opci*ó*n para que se viera solo una pantalla*,* es por eso que andaba consiguiendo el  firmware para poder ver esa opción y se viera bien, pero pues ya no funcionó*,* me pone como te comentaba la pantalla de inicio y se apaga.


----------



## D@rkbytes

Te queda probar con el que mostré anteriormente o *reparar la EMMC*
No siempre se puede y hay que reemplazarla, pero primero debes cerciorarte si está dañada.


----------



## Oswald102

*D*ejame checar esos dos puntos y te comento...  muchas gracias D@rkbytes  !


----------



## Jobarque1

Buenas tardes amigos.
Alguno sabe de firmware para Smart TV RCA RC46J21S-SM191202508 ?
Gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes

Jobarque1 dijo:


> ¿Alguno sabe de firmware para Smart TV RCA RC46J21S-SM191202508?


Si es para la tarjeta HK.T.RT2831P637, aún no hay disponible, solo para la tarjeta HK.T.RT2831P638


----------



## Jobarque1

Gracias amigo. 
Voy a revisar la tarjeta.


----------



## solucionesjireh91

Buenas tardes a todos, necesito el firmware para una Smart Tv RCA modelo RCA RC40A17N-SM, La placa del televisor es la TP.MS338.PB801 alguno me lo puede pasar o indicar donde lo puedo conseguir *?
de antemano muy agradecido*


----------



## D@rkbytes

solucionesjireh91 dijo:


> Necesito el firmware para una Smart Tv RCA modelo RCA RC40A17N-SM, La placa del televisor es la TP.MS338.PB801
> ¿Alguno me lo puede pasar o indicar donde lo puedo conseguir?


Mira por aquí: *Post #18*


----------



## Jrr25

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *Descarga por Kazmi Elecom*
> *Descarga por Google Drive*


Buen d*í*a amigos*.
I*nstale el firmware y ahora la tv no responde*,* no prende no reconoc*e* la usb despu*é*s de la instalaci*ó*n


D@rkbytes dijo:


> *Descarga por Kazmi Elecom*
> *Descarga por Google Drive*


Buenas tardes amigos*.
I*nstale este firmware q*UE* subieron*.
E*l proceso fue correcto detecto la usb*,* pero luego se apago y ahora no reconoce la usb*,* no prende solo q*UE* la lu*Z* roja q*UE* esta conectada si me pueden orientar se los agradezco*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes

En esos casos lo que queda es realizar la actualización por vía RS-232.
Hay que ver el log para determinar el error, estudiar los comandos, proceder con la actualización desde USB y esperar que todo salga bien.
Explicar por aquí el procedimiento es complicado pero, esto te puede dar una idea.

Yo lo hago así sin programas especiales, solo con comandos, y funciona.

Estos firmware son los más actuales para la tarjeta HK.T.RT2831P638
HK.T.RT2831P638-1920×1080-General 43-1G-4G
HK.T.RT2831P638-1920×1080-MAGIC-43JP43UAS


----------



## Jrr25

Gracias amigo estudiare como se hace


----------



## Fenice13

helectronica dijo:


> Hola amigos y colegas. Necesito saber si tienen el firmware de una pantalla RCA Smart.
> El problema es que se queda diciendo Wisdom Share y de ahí no pasa.
> Si alguien puede pasar el software, se le agradece mucho.
> Modelo: RC40G16N-SM
> Tarjeta: TP.MS338.PB801





D@rkbytes dijo:


> Tal vez estos binarios sirvan, al menos para salir de la duda.
> TP.MS338.PB801 Software Free Download - Kazmi Elecom


Hola*. ¿S*aben d*ó*nde puedo encontrar el Firmware de un TV RCA Smartv RC32A21S-SM*?* *N*o pasa del logo de los perritos*.
P*or*-*favor*, ¿*podrían ayudar*?*


----------



## D@rkbytes

¿Qué modelo de tarjeta tiene?


----------



## Uchiha21

Hola*, *amigos*, *buenas tardes*. M*i Smart se ha quedado en el logo y he buscado la manera de repararlo*.
Q*uería saber si alguno de ustedes tiene el firmware para RC40A21BT3D*,* si pueden ayudarme*,* por*-*f*avor.*


----------



## Axel31

Encontré esto. Si no está el tuyo, puedes pedirlo en los comentarios.
Saludos.





Acabo de pedir, en los comentarios del primer video, el firmware para las rca  RC32A21S-SM y rca RC40A21BT3D, que son los dos modelos que estáis pidiendo, Fenice13 y Uchiha21. Habrá que darle unos días, para que encuentre los archivos y los publique. Hay mucha gente pidiendo otros archivos. Ya aviso cuando conteste.
Si
 dais el modelo de tarjeta, quizás os consigamos antes el archivo


----------



## Raphael123

Axel31 dijo:


> Acabo de pedir, en los comentarios del primer video, el firmware para las rca  RC32A21S-SM y rca RC40A21BT3D, que son los dos modelos que estáis pidiendo, Fenice13 y Uchiha21. Habrá que darle unos días, para que encuentre los archivos y los publique. Hay mucha gente pidiendo otros archivos. Ya aviso cuando conteste.
> Si
> dais el modelo de tarjeta, quizás os consigamos antes el archivo


Colega, me interesa el firmware para ese modelo y me gustaria ser de ayuda, donde puedo ver el modelo de la tarjeta?, tengo que desarmarlo?



Raphael123 dijo:


> Colega, me interesa el firmware para ese modelo y me gustaria ser de ayuda, donde puedo ver el modelo de la tarjeta?, tengo que desarmarlo?


La tarjeta de mi RC32A21S-SM es hk.t.rt2831p538, espero este dato sea de ayuda.


----------



## J2C

Raphael123 dijo:


> La tarjeta de mi RC32A21S-SM es hk.t.rt2831p538, espero este dato sea de ayuda.



Dado que eres newbie te recomiendo que *leas esto* (haz click)


Y luego mires *aquí* (haz click) por lo que buscas.


No estaría mal que comiences leyendo este thread/hilo desde el principio.





Salu2.-


----------



## ElMastarX

Buenas, estoy buscando el software RC40P19S-SM


----------



## Axel31

¿Número de tarjeta?


----------



## D@rkbytes

Por aquí nunca contestaron esa misma pregunta: *Post#6*


----------



## Axel31

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Por aquí nunca contestaron esa misma pregunta: *Post#6*


Pues si no hay datos, no hay archivo...


----------



## D@rkbytes

Sin saber qué tarjeta es, ¿cómo poder saber si existe información?
Tal vez otra persona, o tú o yo la tenemos.

Yo creo que lo que sucede es que la petición viene de gente sin conocimientos.
Buscan por Internet y se encuentran con parvada y media de información que no les resuelve nada.
Entonces a vienen a preguntar a un Foro serio esperando que aquí por arte de magia les sea resuelto el problema.
Ni siquiera se toman la molestia de abrir el TV y proporcionar la información que se requiere.
Solo preguntan, y si en media hora de espera o menos, no se les responde, abandonan el Foro.


----------



## Axel31

Según el título del video... 
HK.T.RT2831P638​


----------



## D@rkbytes

Bueno, hay que tener cuidado con eso.
Resulta que entre la misma marca y aún siendo el mismo modelo, suelen poner tarjetas diferentes.
Así que, es más confiable saber exactamente el modelo de tarjeta del TV en cuestión.
Por eso ni la molestia de buscar me tomé, porque ya me ha pasado que les proporciono información y salen con que no es la misma tarjeta.


----------



## Axel31

Ya lo he visto en otra web, y coincide


----------



## D@rkbytes

Es mejor esperar.
No tiene caso proporcionar información para que luego salgan con que no les sirve porque es otra tarjeta.
A fin de cuentas, al interesado es a quien realmente debe importarle.
Y vamos a suponer otra cosa...
¿Qué tal si al saber que con el modelo de tarjeta puede conseguir el Firmware por Internet?
Pues se va, ya obtuvo lo que quería sin decir gracias.


----------



## Axel31

Pues si, tienes razón. Hay que hacer caso a los que tienen experiencia


----------



## ElMastarX

Axel31 dijo:


> Pues si no hay datos, no hay archivo...


Esta es la informacion que viene atras del tele, si no se entiende me avisan por favor


----------



## D@rkbytes

Abre el televisor y proporciona la información que se te pidió.
Eso no sirve de nada en televisores con tarjetas genéricas, aparte, eso que muestras ya lo has mencionado.


----------



## ElMastarX

Es una de esas?


----------



## Axel31

En un lateral de la placa main. Tu haz foto a todos los números que veas, puede que empiece por T.MT. Luego, en la propia pantalla, habrá otro número, también haz foto






						Ayuda a identificar Mainboard de una Tv LG
					

Buenas tardes, tengo un Tv LG 42LE7500, quiero cambiarle la Mainboard porque los HDMI han dejado de funcionar, pero no encuentro por ningún lado donde me pueden decir el modelo de placa base que tengo que buscar. Por otro lado, ¿habría la posibilidad de ponerle una superior para convertirla en...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## D@rkbytes

ElMastarX dijo:


> ¿Es una de esas?


Bueno, al menos se alcanzó a distinguir el modelo de la tarjeta.
HK.T.RT2831P638 Firmware *(MediaFire)*​


----------



## Axel31

Buena vista tienes, sí señor.   
Que me de también el número de panel. Bueno, estoy viendo en la web de firmwares que sólo tiene 1920 x 1080


----------



## D@rkbytes

Axel31 dijo:


> Bueno, estoy viendo en la web de firmwares que sólo tiene 1920 x 1080


Es la máxima resolución que tiene esa tarjeta.


----------



## ElMastarX

Gracias a las Dos personas que me estuvieron ayudando, ya logre hacer mi televisor funcionar


----------



## Axel31

Raphael123 dijo:


> La tarjeta de mi RC32A21S-SM es hk.t.rt2831p538, espero este dato sea de ayuda.



Como hk.t.rt2831*p538* no aparece, aparece como ...*p533, *lo he comprobado en otra web de descargas de firmware, y pasaba lo mismo.

HK.T.RT2831P533 FIRMWARE FREE DOWNLOAD   la web de descarga

1.06 GB folder on MEGA   El enlace funciona, lo he comprobado

Aqui tienes el acceso a la carpeta con el archivo. No se puede subir aquí, porque pesa 1 giga. Sólo tienes que hacer click en el "botón"  verde que pone "descargar como .zip"
Saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes

Axel31 dijo:


> Como hk.t.rt2831*p538* no aparece, aparece como ...*p533, *lo he comprobado en otra web de descargas de firmware, y pasaba lo mismo.


Como no son iguales, no es conveniente cargar otro firmware, además de que si el proceso se realiza por USB, no será ejecutado.
Por probar, se puede, pero grabando directamente la eMMC, lo cual requiere separar los sectores para eliminar lo innecesario.
Al programador RT809H se le puede agregar un paquete de programas llamado "Tool Chain" que contiene muchas herramientas.
Con los conocimientos adecuados se puede lograr obtener un firmware compatible.


----------



## Axel31

Pero... ¿le doy los archivos que he descargado y el los modifica o no?


----------



## D@rkbytes

Si la persona sabe lo que debe hacer, dale lo que sea y él sabrá lo que hace.
Si no sabe, ¿qué caso tiene?


----------



## Axel31

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si la persona sabe lo que debe hacer, dale lo que sea y él sabrá lo que hace.
> Si no sabe, ¿qué caso tiene?


En esta otra página, tampoco lo acepta como p538, si como p533. A lo mejor vio mal el último número, le pareció un 8 y es un 3






						You searched for hk.t.rt2831p53 - Receiver Pro
					






					receiverpro.net
				









						You searched for hk.t.rt2831p538 - Receiver Pro
					






					receiverpro.net


----------



## D@rkbytes

Podría ser, de cualquier forma es mejor esperar a que el interesado responda y corrobore.
Aquí muestran el funcionamiento de la susodicha tarjeta, pero no se aprecia el modelo.
MAIN VIOS VI-92464 HK.T.RT2831P538​


----------



## Axel31

Pues yo no he podido conseguir el P538


----------



## @Joseph@

*N*ecesito el software  de el RC32A19S7


----------



## D@rkbytes

@Joseph@ dijo:


> *N*ecesito el software de el RC32A19S7


Por favor, proporciona el modelo de tarjeta.


----------



## @Joseph@

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Por favor, proporciona el modelo de tarjeta.


Hola*,* amigo*. N*o tengo el conocimiento de la tarjeta*,* solo s*é* que es RC32A19S7


----------



## D@rkbytes

@Joseph@ dijo:


> Hola*,* amigo*. N*o tengo el conocimiento de la tarjeta*,* solo s*é* que es RC32A19S7


Si abres el televisor lo sabrás.


----------



## @Joseph@

Hk.t.rt2831p588
Podr*í*a ayudarme por*_*favor *?*


----------



## D@rkbytes

*HK.T.RT2831P588 Firmware* (Google Drive)


----------



## @Joseph@

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *HK.T.RT2831P588 Firmware* (Google Drive)


Gracias D@rkbytes
Nomas tengo un problema con el tv no me acepta la memoria  usb ya la formatie en fat 32 y todo el proceso  pero nose si es por mi poca experiencia


----------



## Will Ulate

Buenos días amigos, necesito el software para una pantalla Smart View RC40P19S-SM. he visto en internet la manera de como reinstalarle el software pero no encuentro el firmware.


----------



## D@rkbytes

@Joseph@ dijo:


> Nomas tengo un problema con el TV, no me acepta la memoria USB, ya la formatee en FAT32 y todo el proceso pero no sé si es por mi poca experiencia.


Entonces realiza una instalación "forzada" por medio de conexión RS-232

*Aquí un ejemplo*, aunque no es necesario ningún programador, solo un común adaptador UART a TTL RS-232.
Ni siquiera se necesita esa "consola" solo saber entrar a modo de depuración.

*Mira por aquí.*


----------



## D@rkbytes

Will Ulate dijo:


> Buenos días amigos, necesito el software para una pantalla Smart View RC40P19S-SM. he visto en internet la manera de como reinstalarle el software pero no encuentro el firmware.


*Mira por aquí.*


----------



## @Joseph@

Buenas amigo*, *necesito que me ayudes con una nueva versión de software de mi tv *RCA* HK.T.RT2831P588*, *el problema  que tengo con el software anterior es*_*que se me dañ*ó, *a la hora de la instalación saqu*é* la memoria antes de terminar con el proceso*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes

No me gusta repetir las cosas pero, realiza la instalación del software por comandos en RS-232


----------



## Raphael123

Axel31 dijo:


> Como hk.t.rt2831*p538* no aparece, aparece como ...*p533, *lo he comprobado en otra web de descargas de firmware, y pasaba lo mismo.
> 
> HK.T.RT2831P533 FIRMWARE FREE DOWNLOAD   la web de descarga
> 
> 1.06 GB folder on MEGA   El enlace funciona, lo he comprobado
> 
> Aqui tienes el acceso a la carpeta con el archivo. No se puede subir aquí, porque pesa 1 giga. Sólo tienes que hacer click en el "botón"  verde que pone "descargar como .zip"
> Saludos


Muchas gracias colega, no he encontrado el P538 pero me ha servido el P533, únicamente he tenido que voltear la pantalla en el modo de servicio y ha quedado perfecto, como dije al principio muchas gracias sin los consejos del foro no hubiese podido reparar mi Tv.


----------



## Axel31

Axel31 dijo:


> Como hk.t.rt2831*p538* no aparece, aparece como ...*p533, *lo he comprobado en otra web de descargas de firmware, y pasaba lo mismo.
> 
> HK.T.RT2831P533 FIRMWARE FREE DOWNLOAD   la web de descarga
> 
> 1.06 GB folder on MEGA   El enlace funciona, lo he comprobado
> 
> Aqui tienes el acceso a la carpeta con el archivo. No se puede subir aquí, porque pesa 1 giga. Sólo tienes que hacer click en el "botón"  verde que pone "descargar como .zip"
> Saludos


Nuevo enlace de Mega:








						1.06 GB folder on MEGA
					

4 files




					mega.nz


----------



## noemycymu

Hola, metí el firmware equivocado y ahora la pantalla solo está en negro. *¿*C*ó*mo puedo solucionarlo?


----------



## D@rkbytes

Consigue el que debe ser, y si ya no lo acepta por USB tendrás que instalar por comandos vía RS-232


----------



## noemycymu

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Consigue el que debe ser, y si ya no lo acepta por USB tendrás que instalar por comandos vía RS-232


Y cómo puedo hacer eso?


----------



## D@rkbytes

Mira el post #57 de este mismo tema.


----------



## Servitecr19

Hola muy buen día, disculpen la molestia, serían tan amables en ayudarme a conseguir el software para tv rca con placa HK.T.RT2831P637, el modelo de la tv es RC46J21S-SM, agradeciendo su ayuda me quedo en espera de su respuesta, muchas gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes

Servitecr19 dijo:


> serían tan amables en ayudarme a conseguir el software para tv rca con placa HK.T.RT2831P637


Mira por aquí: post #52


----------



## Servitecr19

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Mira por aquí: post #52


Sería de esperar entonces, muy amable y muy agradecido por la pronta respuesta.


----------



## tecno lab

Oswald102 dijo:


> Hola amigos ando buscando el firmware de una tv RCA rtv5019usm con la tarjeta LDD.M538.B138 , alguien podría apoyarme con eso?


Yo lo tengo amigo


Oswald102 dijo:


> Hola amigos ando buscando el firmware de una tv RCA rtv5019usm con la tarjeta LDD.M538.B138 , alguien podría apoyarme con eso?


Yo cuento con el firmware


----------



## J2C

tecno lab dijo:


> Yo lo tengo amigo
> 
> Yo cuento con el firmware



Y que estas esperando para subirlo al foro y así contribuir a que un colega pueda solucionar su problema ??



Salu2.-


----------



## peterkata

Nager23 dijo:


> Buenas tardes*, *estimados*.
> L*a versión correcta que corresponde a este modelo es TP.MS338.PC821 ya verificado en la placa madre del TV y ya lo descargu*é* de esta pagina, pero al quererlo ejecutar en el TV*, *no inicia, es decir*, *no pasa nada cuando conecto el TV a la energía eléctrica y conectada al USB con los 6 archivos.
> *¿*Me podrían orientar qu*é* estoy haciendo mal*?* Se los agradezco de antemano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 285303


*¿*Me puedes indicar la página donde lo bajaste*?*


----------



## J2C

peterkata dijo:


> Me puedes indicar la página donde lo bajaste



Pues *San Google*  (haz click) es tu mejor ayuda.




Salu2.-


----------



## D@rkbytes

peterkata dijo:


> *¿*Me puedes indicar la página donde lo bajaste*?*


*TP.MS338.PC821 General & Samsung Firmware*


----------



## Tkory

*B*uena*S. 
B*usco el driver para pantalla RCA modelo es RC65A19S-4KSM


----------



## D@rkbytes

Tkory dijo:


> *B*usco el driver para pantalla RCA modelo es RC65A19S-4KSM


¿Driver/controlador o firmware? Son cosas diferentes.
Si te refieres al firmware, ¿qué modelo de tarjeta es?
Si te refieres al driver o controlador para comunicación por USB, comúnmente se usa el ADB, pero eso depende del tipo de procesador.


----------



## Slasher666

Hola*. N*ecesito el actualizar el Software de *m*i *S*mart *TV* RCA Model*o*: RC50K19S-4KSM *¿A*lguien sabe d*ó*nde puedo conseguirlo*?*


----------



## D@rkbytes

Slasher666 dijo:


> Hola*. N*ecesito el actualizar el Software de *m*i *S*mart *TV* RCA Model*o*: RC50K19S-4KSM *¿A*lguien sabe d*ó*nde puedo conseguirlo*?*


Cuando soliciten un firmware, siempre incluyan el modelo de tarjeta.


----------



## March1

Busco software para RC40P19S-SM c*o*n tarjeta PANDA LS390TU8P86
*L*es agradezco toda la ayuda para poder solucionarlo*. M*uch*í*simas gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes

March1 dijo:


> c*o*n tarjeta PANDA LS390TU8P86


¿Seguro que ese es el modelo de la tarjeta principal?
Ese modelo parece ser de la tarjeta T-CON
Las TV RCA RCXXP19S-SM suelen usar tarjetas del tipo HK.T.RTXXXXPXX


----------



## March1

*H*ola*. U*n gusto en saludarte, espero est*é* muy bien*.*
S*í,* la tarjeta principal (ubicada en la parte de atr*á*s en el centro) indica PANDA S390TU8P86
*Q*uedo atenta por si tiene alguna sugerencia para mí*.
R*equiero de toda la ayuda*,* por favor*. M*uchas gracias de antemano*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes

Desconozco ese tipo de tarjeta. Sube una foto de la tarjeta, por favor.


----------



## Axel31

F


March1 dijo:


> Busco software para RC40P19S-SM c*o*n tarjeta PANDA LS390TU8P86
> *L*es agradezco toda la ayuda para poder solucionarlo*. M*uch*í*simas gracias.











						7.24 GB folder on MEGA
					

22 files and 15 subfolders




					mega.nz


----------



## jhonriver

Nager23 dijo:


> Buenas tardes*, *estimados*.
> L*a versión correcta que corresponde a este modelo es TP.MS338.PC821 ya verificado en la placa madre del TV y ya lo descargu*é* de esta pagina, pero al quererlo ejecutar en el TV*, *no inicia, es decir*, *no pasa nada cuando conecto el TV a la energía eléctrica y conectada al USB con los 6 archivos.
> *¿*Me podrían orientar qu*é* estoy haciendo mal*?* Se los agradezco de antemano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 285303


Podrias compartir el link del software


Nager23 dijo:


> Buenas tardes estimados, un gusto saludarlos. Me podrían apoyar con firmware o software del RCA Modelo: RC49J16N-SM. La razon es porque se me quedo en logo donde aparecen los perritos dálmatas y no pasa de ahí, quiero descartar Software.


Podrias compartir en el link


----------



## edw72

Jrr25 dijo:


> Gracias amigo, estudiaré cómo se hace.



*H*ola, pudiste solucionar ? *T*engo el mismo problema*.*


----------



## octav10

Hola , podrías ayudarme con el software 7.T6683HD42110 ? Se los agradecería muchísimo.


----------



## El lobo50

Ernestolopz dijo:


> Hola amigos busco el Software para TV 50" RCA, modelo: RC50A21S-4KSM


Lo encontraste??


El lobo50 dijo:


> Lo encontraste??


Si tienes el software me lo compartirías?


----------



## Axel31

Ernestolopz dijo:


> Hola amigos busco el Software para TV 50" RCA, modelo: RC50A21S-4KSM


Lo encontraste??


El lobo50 dijo:


> Lo encontraste??


Si tienes el software me lo compartirías?

Yo tengo esto:









						1.7 GB folder on MEGA
					

8 files and 5 subfolders




					mega.nz
				




Te adjunto, además, un pdf con enlace de descarga a la web Soft4Led:
Saludos.


----------



## El lobo50

Axel31 dijo:


> Lo encontraste??
> 
> Si tienes el software me lo compartirías?
> 
> Yo tengo esto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.7 GB folder on MEGA
> 
> 
> 8 files and 5 subfolders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mega.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Te adjunto, además, un pdf con enlace de descarga a la web Soft4Led:
> Saludos.


Mil gracias*. L*o descargar*é* y t*e* comento*.*


----------



## Axel31

Archivo PDF con el enlace de descarga directa, desde Mediafire.








						TP.MT5522.PC821-3840x2160-1G-8G-USB
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## El lobo50

Axel31 dijo:


> Archivo PDF con el enlace de descarga directa, desde Mediafire.


Amigo*,* descargu*é *el archivo, d*í* formato a la memoria de 8*G*b*, *copio el archivo*,* lo inserto en la pantalla y luego la conecto y no pasa nada.*..
¿*Algo estoy haciendo mal?*?*
Mil gracias*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes

El lobo50 dijo:


> Amigo*,* descargu*é *el archivo, d*í* formato a la memoria de 8*G*b*, *copio el archivo*,* lo inserto en la pantalla y luego la conecto y no pasa nada.*..
> ¿*Algo estoy haciendo mal?*?*


Proporciona el modelo de tarjeta.


----------



## El lobo50

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Proporciona el modelo de tarjeta.


Este sería el modelo de la tarjeta:
TP.MT5522.PC821


----------



## D@rkbytes

El lobo50 dijo:


> Este sería el modelo de la tarjeta:
> TP.MT5522.PC821


Bien, entonces el firmware que estás descargando es el correcto.
Por lo tanto, mira por aquí: ¿Cómo obtener el nombre del archivo de actualización en TV Smart?


----------



## Rokolio

Hola*. S*oy nuevo en este tema*.
L*es comento que mi primo tiene una ni*ñ*a con discapacidad y le regalamos una TV para que vea caricaturas pero*, *según ellos luego de un apagón la TV ya no inicia*, *es RCA modelo RC40A21BT3D con placa HK.T.RT2831P637
*T*engo ya un par de semanas buscando el software *porque* según *u*n vídeo en el cual una pantalla tiene el mismo problema*, *se resuelve reinstalando el *SO* del *TV *desde una memoria.
*E*llos perdieron la factura y RCA LATAM me dijo que no me pueden ayudar *porque* el TV es chino*, *aunque tiene la marca de ellos.
*¿*Ser*í*a posible que alguien me comparta un link para descargar el sofware y as*í *solucionar el problema?


Uchiha21 dijo:


> Hola*, *amigos*, *buenas tardes*. M*i Smart se ha quedado en el logo y he buscado la manera de repararlo*.
> Q*uería saber si alguno de ustedes tiene el firmware para RC40A21BT3D*,* si pueden ayudarme*,* por*-*f*avor.*


*¿E*ncontraste una soluci*ó*n?


----------



## D@rkbytes

Rokolio dijo:


> RCA modelo RC40A21BT3D con placa HK.T.RT2831P637


Mira por aquí: Post #52


----------



## El lobo50

¿De casualidad tendrán software para este modelo W32A21S-SM y número de tarjeta HK.T.RT2831P538 que me lo puedan compartir?


----------



## switchxxi

El lobo50 dijo:


> ¿De casualidad tendrán software para este modelo W32A21S-SM y número de tarjeta HK.T.RT2831P538 que me lo puedan compartir?



Con el numero de tarjeta + la palabra firmware aparece en 100mS buscando en Google. Pesa mas de 400MB para ponerlo en el foro así que a buscar !!!!.

Aparte que ya le avisaron, en moderación, que lea el hilo completo.


----------



## D@rkbytes

switchxxi dijo:


> Con el numero de tarjeta + la palabra firmware aparece en 100mS buscando en Google. Pesa mas de 400MB para ponerlo en el foro así que a buscar


Por favor, solo escribe un enlace válido, ya que este firmware aún no se ha liberado.


----------



## switchxxi

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Por favor, solo escribe un enlace válido, ya que este firmware aún no se ha liberado.



Cierto. Vi mal el ultimo numero, es 533 y no 538.


----------



## D@rkbytes

En estos casos pruebo, le explico al cliente que voy a proceder con lo que hay, debido a que tal firmware no existe, busco el de una tarjeta parecida.
Lo descargo, hago copia del firmware en la tarjeta (Full eMMC Copy)
Al menos ya tengo copia por si no hay compatibilidad.
Y resulta que hay varios casos en que con un firmware similar puedo volver a restaurar otro.

Puede suceder que el sistema no haga nada y pensarán que el archivo descargado no sirve.
Pero esto ya lo he explicado. Sucede que el sistema busca archivos específicos de instalación.
Y esto solo se puede ver por diagnóstico en modo RS-232
Aquí es donde nos podremos dar cuenta de lo que sucede al hacer la carga del firmware.
No quiero ni haré referencia a esto porque ya lo he explicado, pero sí quiero que sea tomado en cuenta.

Para esto expondré un ejemplo:
Hay gente que vende los firmware para los televisores RCA o WestingHouse como originales.
Pero esto es falso, el firmware de estos TV es genérico y se obtiene fácilmente desde Kazmi Elecom
Sucede que se dieron cuenta que lo que se ofrece gratis, ellos lo pueden vender.
O sea, gente y canales de youtube sin escrúpulos que crean vídeos con el afán de conseguir un lucro.
Unos son buenos, no lo niego, pero en su mayoría van enfocados a cómprame, cómprame, yo lo tengo.

Vean el LOG RS-232 y sabrán qué deben instalar, ya con esos datos se van a buscar lo que necesiten.
Así de fácil y sin comprar nada de personas que abusan de lo que saben.


----------



## Axel31

No sé si esto servirá de algo:






						Support - Westinghouse Electronics
					

Support. Need to communicate with a customer service representative? Click the link above to contact Customer Service. Please fill out the request for service or ... Support




					westinghouseelectronics.com
				




Saludos.


----------



## Axel31

El lobo50 dijo:


> ¿De casualidad tendrán software para este modelo W32A21S-SM y número de tarjeta HK.T.RT2831P538 que me lo puedan compartir?


Prueba este, me han dicho que debería funcionar:








						599.56 MB file on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				




Saludos, dime algo en cuanto lo tengas.


----------



## AdonaiA

Saludos y bendiciones para todos...de ser posible necesito que me ayuden con la actualización del SOFTWARE de TV RCA MODELO: RC42F16.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para que lo actualizarías ? Con que motivo ?


----------



## dannic93

*B*uenas tardes*. ¿A*lguien me podr*í*a ayudar con el firmware para el modelo HK.T.RT2831P560*?*
Gracias de antemano*.*


----------



## havniranda

Hola*, *me podr*í*an ayudar con un tv de 50" RCA modelo RC50A21S-4KSM*,* este no pasa del logo de los perritos*, gracias por su ayuda.*


----------



## D@rkbytes

Mira a partir de aquí: *Post #128*
Si el firmware que requieres no es para es para la tarjeta TP.MT5522.PC821, entonces debes proporcionar el modelo de tarjeta.


----------



## Almando

D@rkbytes dijo:


> RCXXP19S


*¿*Cu*á*l modelo es*?*


----------



## D@rkbytes

No especifiqué ningún modelo, las XX serían las pulgadas.
Vuelve a leer lo que mencioné para que lo comprendas.


----------

